
Avast JavaScript Interactive Shell - maxerickson
https://github.com/taviso/avscript
======
maxerickson
A quick summary: Avast antivirus, which runs as the super-privileged "SYSTEM"
user on Windows, includes a poorly secured javascript interpreter.

